

ThoughtWorks just open sourced Go, their tool for Continuous Delivery - 3oheme
http://www.go.cd/

======
nickstinemates
Looks like the source code isn't available yet, so this is more like a plan to
release it open source.

Is anyone on HN using Go (name collision is a hurdle, for sure) and have a
positive experience with it?

------
kevrone
It appears they trademarked the word Go?

------
liamgooding
I'd recommend a name change, very confusing...

------
arthurcolle
What a ridiculous name

